# Overly affectionate couple caused crash



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Overly affectionate couple caused crash, man argues*
By JEFF ECKHOFF
REGISTER STAFF WRITER

July 26, 2006

A married couple's poorly timed affection led to a wrecked Honda, a hit-and-run accident and "sustained permanent injuries" to the victimized driver, according to a Polk County lawsuit filed Monday.

Court papers filed on behalf of Garrett Sapp blame Christopher Garton, a manager at a Des Moines auto dealership, for a 2004 collision in the 5400 block of University Avenue in West Des Moines.

According to the lawsuit and West Des Moines police records, Garton and his wife were "engaged in oral sexual relations" on July 25, 2004, when Garton attempted to pull his 2005 Toyota Sequoia into a parking lot.

He ended up turning in front of Sapp's 1998 Honda Accord, triggering the collision.

Court papers say Garton initially agreed to exchange information at a nearby convenience store, but he instead drove through the parking lot and away.

Police Lt. James Barrett said witnesses spotted the dealer license plate from Toyota of Des Moines, where Garton currently is listed as a supervisor. Garton eventually turned himself in.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been in Des Moines. There's not much to do.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Apparently


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wasn't a "Bobbit" deal, I hope. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I wonder if he will replace the Toyota with a Hummer. :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:smt046 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I wonder if he will replace the Toyota with a Hummer. :smt082


 "Rim shot" for Max...... :smt003


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I wonder if he will replace the Toyota with a Hummer. :smt082


LOL!!!!! I think they already did!!!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> "Rim shot" for Max...... :smt003


Now THAT was a cheap shot..........:smt062 :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's not a way to get ahead in life.:mrgreen:


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't ya' just hate it when that happens?


----------

